# Sugarkisses update :( *Another brief update 1st post*



## AppleBlossom

I was going to write this in the other thread but didn't know if people would miss it. Hope she doesn't mind me updating you.

She has just written on Facebook that her beautiful little boy has gone to join Sophie in the clouds :cry: 

"Our lil gorgeous man Luke Adam Wilson joined his big sister Sophie last night after putting up a good fight. He was 2 days & 3hours old! Heartbroken just isnt the word! So proud of both my babies "

My heart goes out to her xxx

*UPDATE 2*

She has just been back onto Facebook and posted this (for those who don't have her added)

"Is not up to facing all these lovely msgs from you all just yet, but I am so thankful. Ive just got home and I am in ALOT of pain from section-they think its infected, which is not what I need but have been given anti-biotics so hoping it will clear up. Waiting on Adam coming back tonight to comfort me- & I will upload... a few pics soon. I cant believe I have to do this again!!! Why???"

I just can't imagine how she must be feeling :nope:


----------



## Lexi mummy

sorry didnt see you had posted another thread, i just updated the other thread. i just cant beleive this has happened. poor donna. she is so lovely and she really deserves to be happy. why is life so cruel xx


----------



## Becky

So sorry to hear this x


----------



## Jellyt

I am so sorry :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

omg.... :cry: i'm actually in tears reading this...

Donna, i really cant find the words, i am so sorry for your loss... i cant imagine how you must be feeling.. i'm always here if you need a chat. xx

RIP little Luke, sleep tight and play safe with Sophie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babytots

Donna if you see this I am so so sorry sweetheart! Luke was such a brave little fighter and tried his best to stay with you and his daddy :( I know Sophie will take good care of him in the clouds.

My heart is breaking right now and I wish there was something I sould say or do to ease your pain. 

R.I.P Precious Luke another angel too good for this world :cry: x


----------



## lollylou1

omg im so sorry hunny luke will be playing in clouds with sophie sorry for your loss, thinking of u and your family right now

Lou
xxx


----------



## MrsJD

OMG Sugarkisses I'm so so sad and sorry :hugs:

Thinking of you!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## indy and lara

Donna I am so sorry. I cannot believe that you have had to go through this again. I saw the news on Sands and I just wish that there was something I could say or do to make this more bearable.

Luke is a beautiful name.

Much love and holding you in our thoughts 

Lesley


----------



## pimplebum

sorry xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

devastating


----------



## kintenda

I didn't see there was another thread, just updated the old one. 
I can't think of how to phrase the words I want to say but I am just so bitterly sorry.


----------



## sophxx

im so sorry no one should ever have to go through this once never mind twice! xxx


----------



## Bingo

I'm so so so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine how Donna must be feeling. I hope she has lots of support from her friends and family. I hope she knows that she is in our thoughts.


----------



## shocker

I dont have the words i really just cant imagine, im so sorry :cry: Thinking of you and your family, :hugs: x


----------



## Lawa

No words Hun XXXX


----------



## embo216

Donna I am so truly sorry :( We are sending you all our love :hugs: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

I just saw this on FB and had to come here to leave my condolances too...

Im devastated for you sweetheart :sad2: you are such an inspirational young woman and words cannot possibly explain how sorry I am for you :hugs:

Thinking of you & your family babes :hugs: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i am so sorry, he was so brave. RIP little Luke :(


----------



## T'elle

so sorry to hear this! :( <3 Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## im_mi

ive already posted in the other thread but wanted to post here too. i cant even begin to explain how sorry i am that this has happened again. Sending you love, prayers and strength.


----------



## Natalie Flynn

RIP little Luke, so sad :(

x


----------



## Twiglet

My heart aches for her :( will be thinking and praying for them both at this time! :hugs:


----------



## jess_smurf

I am so sorry donna, all my love xxx


----------



## Kirsti

Oh Donna words cannot explain how gutted i am for you :( Hope your keeping ok (as can be expected).
God needed another angel RIP Luke :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

OMG, Im so sorry to hear this. Its so heartbreaking! There are no words that I can say. Hope all is well and that healing takes place in Gods timing!


----------



## purpledaisy2

RIP Luke 

:hugs: :hugs:

xx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Such devastating news. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I am so sorry hun.
xx


----------



## Eoz

Donna I don't know you but I have followed your story and my heartbreaks for you.All my love darling xxxx Take some comfort Luke has his sister waiting for him and all the other angel babys that was cruelly taken to soon xxxxx


----------



## passengerrach

im so sorry rip little angel x


----------



## v2007

:cry::cry::cry:

There is no words, RIP Luke. 

V xxx


----------



## somedaymama

I'm so, so sorry. :hugs: I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## polo_princess

I'm so very sorry Donna, my thoughts are with you and your family xxxxxx


----------



## louise1302

oh sweetheart im so so so sorry

fly high little Luke im sure Sophie is looking after you well xxx


----------



## AP

I am brokenhearted for her, I cannot even begin to think how awful she is feeling xxxx

We love you Donna, RIP Luke xxxxx


----------



## helen1234

so sorry donna. there are no words of how awful this is:hugs: :(


----------



## Jem

I've written in the other thread but will write here aswell. Donna, thinking of you and I'm so so sorry this has happened to you again. Life is cruel and you didn't deserve this my darling. RIP little man, Hugs hunni xxx


----------



## xLaurax

So so sorry to see this Donna. 

RIP little Luke

thinking of you all XXXXXXX


----------



## pink_bow

My heart is breaking for you {{{hugs}}}x
Your lil boy will be playing with the angels now. xxx


----------



## Las78

Oh Donna, honey - I'm so so sorry sweetheart. I can't imagine the pain and heartbreak you must be feeling right now, just know you are in my thoughts. I'm devastated for you. Sending you love and hugs xx

RIP little angels xx


----------



## Drazic<3

My darling, I wish I could say something which could even begin to take your hurt away, but there are no words. My heart and thoughts are with you and your family. Anything, anytime sweetheart - you just let us know. 

Little darling, you fought so hard - give your big sis huge cuddles and kisses and make sure you both visit Mummy in her sleep. 

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## FEDup1981

Im so sorry Donna. God bless ur lil man. I hope he rests in peace, with Sophie.

Huge :hug: to you too. x x x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Oh I am so sorry. God Bless Luke and Sophie together xxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

:cry: oh donna, i am so so sorry, words cannot express how sorry i am for you loss, thinking of you so much and your beautiful son and daughter :hugs: xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh no, oh Donna :cry:

There really are no words. :hugs: for you, your family and both your little angels.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shell74

Oh no i'm so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you x :cry:


----------



## Gwizz

Oh god this is terrible :cry: hugs to both of you hun :( 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

:cry: i cannot believe this update i am so devastated for you donna i really am so so sorry. you deserve to be so happy i cannot believe how cruel life is. if there's anything i can do - anything at all just let me know. another beautiful angel too perfect for this world. gorgeous name :hugs: fly high little man i know your big sister will be looking after you and showing you off to all her friends xxx


----------



## Tasha

I said it all to you this morning hun, but wanted to leave a message here as I know these will be precious to look back upon one day.

I am so sorry Luke Adam grew his wings, I know his sister Sophie and your Dad will be there looking after him but that will bring little comfort at this time. I am always here for you Donna, day or night. And as I said if there is anything I can do, listen or practical then just ring or message me.

Love you and your two beautiful babies so much hun :hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh my gosh I am so so sorry Donna! :cry: cant even begin to think how your feeling right now stay strong :hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Izzy'smummy

I am so sorry Donna - Fly high little man!

My heart goes out to you and your family at this very sad time.

Lots of love 

Ellie xx


----------



## natasja32

Oh Donna im so sorry sweetie.:cry: I wish i could take away your pain. Im so sorry. I have no words. R.I.P little Luke. Fly high with your big sister Sophie. Thinking of you all. Im always here for you sweetheart. All my love to you and your precious little angels.:hugs:


----------



## lauralora

i am so sorry hunny, no one should have to go through this, especially twice :( 
life is so cruel and unfair at times
so sorry 

xxx


----------



## ALH28

I'm so sorry for you, sleep tight little Luke X


----------



## bunnyg82

Donna, I am so so sorry, I can't believe you have to go through this again. I am wishing you all the strength possible and sending you lots of love. 

Life is just so unfair sometimes :( xx

RIP little Luke :hug:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.. How tragic, life can be so unfair... My heart goes out to you and your family... Sending you lots of luv and many :hugs:


----------



## sawah

Im so so sorry hunnie :hugs: 
Sleep tight little Luke & dream sweetly with your big sister :kiss::kiss:


----------



## alice&bump

i'm so so sorry donna :cry::hug:


----------



## rach247

I'm so sorry thinking of you and your family <3


----------



## Missy86

OMG I am so sorry hunni


----------



## Squidge

So sorry :hugs: 

x


----------



## cheryl

Im so sorry for your loss, thinking of you at this sad time,
RIP Little Luke xxx


----------



## staycutee

I can't imagine how she must be feeling, my thoughts are with her and her family :( xxxxxxxx


----------



## lorrilou

So so sorry for your loss donna. RIP little man, xx


----------



## Pops

Words just do not seem enough......

I can not imagine how you are feeling....

Fly high little man, your Mummy is very proud of you and your big sister...have fun playing together :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Iris

I just can't imagine how Donna is feeling, my heart goes out to her and her brave little boy xx


----------



## Poshie

Oh SugarK, I'm so very very sorry for the loss of your baby son :hugs: :hug:


----------



## charliebear

Donna, I'm so very sorry. Thinking of you all.
Fly high little Luke.


----------



## lauraperrysan

i am sat her in tears reading this, not only is this terribly sad and devestating for Donna and family but I really really hope she has lot's of caring and supportive people around her right now. it's so tragic that Sophie was born too early and grew her wings and for it to happen again to Luke is so unfair. Donna, you are so strong and your babies will be watching down and looking over you forever, their faces beaming with pride at your courage. Massive :hugs: and we're all here when you are ready xxxxxxxx


----------



## bky

Wishing you lots of support and love xxxx :hugs:


----------



## mama2b

Im so sorry, I wish there was something I could say.........

I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that there are so, so many people that love and care for you.

Sleep tight precious angel xxxxxxx


----------



## Bluetomato

Im so sorry Donna,
Sending all my love to you, your special angel Luke and of course Sophie,
xxxx


----------



## Blah11

:( oh no. RIP Luke X


----------



## shampain

There are no words hun I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh gosh,I am so sorry to read this and so sorry for your loss.RIP baby Luke fly high to your big sister.x


----------



## ~KACI~

Donna i am so sorry to see this news:cry:

Fly high little man, hope your big sister is looking after you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I am so so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you. This is so awful :cry: How can life be so cruel :hugs: xx


----------



## Sovereign

Rest in peace little Luke. I'm so sorry Donna, I don't know what to say x


----------



## Samemka

I can't believe it. Felt sick reading this, I can't imagine how Donna is feeling, it is beyond unfair. Luke is a lovely name & I'm sure him & Sophie are having so much fun together. All my love to Donna, Luke, Sophie and their familiy :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Why is life so fucking unfair!!
Donna, you are an inspiration to many, my thoughts are with you.
RIP gorgeous boy, Luke, you and Sophie fly high
xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Why is life so fucking unfair!!
Donna, you are an inspiration to many, my thoughts are with you.
RIP gorgeous boy, Luke, you and Sophie fly high
xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Thinking of you sweet heart :hugs: Look after your baby brother Sophie xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Im so so sorry for your loss hun:hugs: 

R.I.P Luke, sleep tight xxxxx


----------



## Widger

Heartbreaking news. I really do not know what to say Sugarkisses except I am thinking of you all xxxxxxx


----------



## jo_79

Absolutely heartbreaking, poor donna and family :hugs:


----------



## hopefulbump2b

Heartbroken to hear this news. My thoughts are with you. R.I.P. little Luke.


----------



## CS10

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. You and your family will be in my thoughts. xxxx


----------



## Vickie

:cry: RIP Luke


----------



## andbabymakes3

I'm so sorry Donna, this is just the saddest news. There are no words...

You and your angels are in my thoughts. xx


----------



## dawny690

:cry:sending you huge :hugs: babes xxxx


----------



## catfromaus

I wish there was something that I could say. I'm so, so sorry for what has happened to you. Life isn't fair sometimes. Donna, you are an amazing Mummy, so strong, and you will be able to find a way through this. You're in my thoughts.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

i'm so sorry :( huge hugs xxxx


----------



## sparkle

Thinking of you all. Much love xx


----------



## pinkmummy

:hugs: Donna sweetie, the world is a cruel place :( Luke and Sophie were too precious for this crueld world :hugs: xx


----------



## Sophie1205

:cry:

Im so sorry you've had to go through this again. Caitlins Mummy is right this is a very very cruel world.
Thinking of you :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Carmello_01

Heartbreaking does't even begin to describe it...
All I can send is my love and a huge hug, Luke is beautiful and strong name - perfect for a beautiful and strong little man.

Fly high little one, I'm sure you're getting into all sorts of wonderful mischief with your big sister Sophie.


----------



## dippy dee

Donna i am so sorry hunny, my heart goes out to you and your family.
R.I.P Luke a sweet little angel xxxx


----------



## Stephie 25

i'm so sorry to see htis has happened again. i am truly stuck for words.

praying for you all.


----------



## mordino

oh no, I am awfully sorry to hear about Luke. :( My heart goes out to you. It is so totally unfair...!!


----------



## pip holder

Oh Don :cry: :cry: :cry:

I'm devastated for you babe - life is so so unfair, I can't believe you are having to go through this all over again :cry:

Sophie wanted her little brother safely with her.
RIP Darling little man Luke Adam, fly high Angel xxxxxx

Massive hugs to you and Adam xxxx


----------



## chefamy1122

This is SO UNFAIR!! 

Donna I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. 

RIP Luke Adam


----------



## glamgirl

I am really sorry to hear this too. That must be very painful for her. Thinking of her x


----------



## Linzi

I dont even know what to say :( 

Im so sorry you shouldn't have to go through this, I wish there was something I could do to take the pain away Donna babe :hugs:

Your little man is such a fighter & I'm sure he's being taken care of by his big sister.

Just so unfair :(

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaa1220

I honestly don't even know what to say... I've just read this a little bit ago while I was in my class and I had to step out. Donna, I can't imagine the way you feel in the slightest. You're an amazing, beautiful person and you don't deserve this. I know that you're strong and that you will make it through this and even though I'm in the US, anything you need - even a chat or anything I'm here for you. Major hugs to you, Adam and your families. No one should suffer through this once, let alone twice. The world is so unfair sometimes, but rest assure that Sophie is certaintly taking care of her baby brother Luke. :hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

Life is too unfair! My heart goes out to donna xxxx


----------



## sam's mum

I'm so, so sorry Donna... absolutely devastated for you :hugs:

Rest in peace little Luke x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Words cant express how sorry i am xxxxx


----------



## mellllly

RIP Luke
Im so sorry for your loss donna xx


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs: Im so, so, so sorry sweetheart xxx


----------



## Tezzy

rest in peace little angel xxx


----------



## Laura--x

So sorry to hear this...

Rest in piece gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Kirstin

So sorry for your loss, rest in peace Luke :hugs: xx


----------



## Floralaura

So sorry to hear this, it really is a cruel world..xx


----------



## missjess

Incredibly sorry for your loss. RIP little angel. xxx 

Stay strong xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa_33

i am truley sorry your going through this again donna, my heart is broken for you.
fly high with your big sister little angel xxxx


----------



## sukisam

Donna
I'm so sorry that your brave gorgeous boy didn't make it. If anyone deserved their baby in their arms it's you. Your such a great Mummy I just can't believe this has happened to you twice. Please make sure you take painkillers with your antibiotics to give you strength over the coming days and weeks. I hope your sister, Adam and your family give you the love and support you need.
I'm crying my eys out; you and Luke have touched all our hearts. When you're stronger I'd love to see a photo of your brave soldier.
I know there isn't but if there is anything I can do please let me know.
My Emily is almost 11 up there so I know she'll be making a fuss of Luke the new arrival and I'm sure your Dad has big enough arms to cuddle Sophie and Luke.
I'm so very sorry Donna I just don't know what to say for you babe
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lol78

Donna, I'm so sorry. I can't belive that anyone should have to to go through this twice. So so sorry. xxxx :hugs:

Sleep peacefully little Luke. You are with the most loving of angels.


----------



## Windmills

:cry: I don't even know the right words. Noone should have to have this happen to them once, never mind twice. Sleep tight little man xxxx


----------



## faun

I am so sorry life can be so unfair, Fly high little Luke your big sister is waiting for you xx


----------



## Blob

Life is so cruel :hugs: :hugs: I really hope you get the love and support you need i'm so sorry.


----------



## Coffee

This is just awful. I don't know what to say. I hope you find the strength to get through this hun. 
Will be thinking of you. I'm so very sorry life has been so cruel :hugs:


----------



## netty

I am so sorry Donna
I dont know what to say:cry::cry:
You are forver in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## biteable

Omg im so sorry donna,thinking of you and ur family,rip little man xxxxxx


----------

